# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Αρχικη φορτιση μπαταριας σε παπι

## chris_x

Καλησπερα παιδια λιγη βοηθεια σχετικα με ενα F1 .το ειχα παρατημενο αρκετο καιρο και δε μπορω να το παω ουτε στο συνεργειο,μπορειτε να μου πειτε καπιο τροπο να φορτισω τη μπαταρια που μαλλον θελει καινουρια

----------


## soulhealer

κοίτα η πιο απλή λύση είναι να συμπληρώσεις υγρά στη μπαταρία (νερό) μιας και είναι ήδη χρησιμοποιημένη (στην αρχική φόρτιση θέλει ηλεκτρολύτη) και βάλε το μηχανάκι να δουλεύει (κάνε βόλτες ) και προτίμα τις πρωινές ώρες που δεν χρειάζεται 
να έχεις αναμμένα φώτα και το κύκλωμα από το μηχανάκι θα κάνει τα υπόλοιπα.. και πάρε μια καινουργια μπαταρία να μην ταλαιπωριέσαι..

----------


## chris_x

μαλλον θελει αλλη μπαταρια τισ ειχα βαλει υγρα και δεν εκανα τιποτα,πωσ θα φορτισω τη καινουρια μπαταρια αρχικα??τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει απο ηλεκτρικο εκτοσ απο τη μπαταρια???????

----------


## soulhealer

κοίτα εξαρτάται τι μπαταρία θα πας να πάρεις.. ξηράς φορτίσεως ή απλή με υγρά.. και για τις δύο πάντως μόλις βάλεις τα υγρά μέσα άφησε τις για κανα 2 ώρες ανοιχτές με τα υγρά μέσα και μετά βάλε την στο μηχανάκι να την φορτίσεις.. αυτό βέβαια (φόρτιση χωρίς μηχάνημα ) μειώνει το χρόνο ζωής της μπαταρίας.. σε πια περιοχή μενεις στη πάτρα μήπως μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω?

----------


## chris_x

εγλυκαδα μενω δηλαδη εγω παιρνω καινουρια μπαταρια τισ βαζω τα υγρα και την αφηνω με ανοιχτα τα καπακια κανα 2 ωρες ?στα συνεργεια πως τις φορτιζουνε ρε γαμωτο????κατι πατεντα θα μπορω να κανω σιγουρα

----------


## soulhealer

κοίτα να δεις στα ζαρουχλέϊκα υπάρχει ένα μαγαζί με ανταλλακτικά για μηχανάκια και στην φορτίζει αυτός από μόνος του δωρεάν..
οπότε πιστέυω ότι μπορείς να πας εκεί να ξεμπερδεύεις

----------


## chris_x

ξερεις τι πιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει να το φτιαξω μονος μου,το μηχανακι δε με επειγει να το φτιαξω δε το κυκλοφορω με πιανεις ψαχνω να βρω το τροπο που τις φορτιζουνε με τι μηχανημα

----------


## babisko

Καλώς τον Χρήστο. Βρε Χρήστο, το μηχάνημα με το οποίο φορτίζουν τις μπαταρίες, λέγεται φορτιστής μπαταριών οξέος-μολύβδου (πως αλλιώς θα λέγονταν βέβαια). Στην πιο απλή του μορφή είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό που έχει έξοδο λίγο μεγαλύτερη από την τάση εξόδου της μπαταρίας. Το πόσο μεγαλύτερη τάση, εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα φόρτισης με το οποίο θέλεις να φορτίσεις την μπαταρία. Πριν φορτίσεις την μπαταρία, πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις τα υγρά της, τα οποία θα πρέπει να σκεπάζουν τις πλάκες της μπαταρίας. Αν δεν έχεις υγρά μπαταρίας, μπορείς να βάλεις απεσταγμένο νερό, ή στην ανάγκη και βρόχινο νερό, που θεωρείται σχεδόν απεσταγμένο. Πρόσεξε όμως, αν η μπαταρία έμεινε πολύ καιρό χωρίς να δουλέψει (φόρτιση - εκφόρτιση), τότε οι πλάκες της έχουν καταστραφεί (θειίκωση των πλακών) και η μπαταρία θέλει πέταγμα και αντικατάσταση. Μπορείς να την φορτίσεις σε οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρολογείο αυτοκινήτων, ή ακόμη και με ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό (προσοχή στην πολικότητα!!!). Το ρεύμα φόρτισης πρέπει να είναι το 1/10 της ονομαστικής χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας. Δηλαδή αν η μπαταρία σου είναι 6AH, τότε την φορτίζεις με ρεύμα 0,6Α για 10 ώρες περίπου. Αυτός είναι ο κανονικός τρόπος φόρτισης. Υπάρχουν όμως φορτιστές που μπορούν να φορτίσουν μια μπαταρία σε μια με δυο ώρες το πολύ (πλήρη φόρτιση, όχι φρεσκάρισμα). Πήγαινε σε κάποιο ηλεκτρολογείο στην περιοσχή σου και θα βρεις λύση. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να κάνεις φορτιστή τέτοιων μπαταριών, υπάρχουν πολλά σχέδια.

----------


## chris_x

για να καταλαβω ρε συ μπαμπη μπορω να τη φορτισω και με ενα τροφοδοτικο που εχω φτιαξει,πως θα το ρυθμισω το ρευμα να ειναι τοσο τη ταση τη ρυθμιζω στο τροφοδοτικο νταξει το ρευμα??

----------


## babisko

Χρήστο, εφόσον το τροφοδοτικό είναι ρυθμιζόμενο, μπορείς να την φορτίσεις. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στην πολικότητα. Θα το ρυθμίσεις στην τάση της μπαταρίας, θα το ρυθμίσεις όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερο ρεύμα και θα συνδέσεις τους ακροδέκτες στην μπαταρία. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στην πολικότητα είπαμε, μπορεί να ΚΑΨΕΙΣ το τροφοδοτικό με λάθος πολικότητα. Έπειτα αυξάνεις σιγά - σιγά την ρύθμιση του ρεύματος και αν χρειαστεί και την τάση ελαφρά (για 12V μπαταρία χρειάζονται 13,5-14V), ώστε να πετύχεις το επιθυμητό ρεύμα φόρτισης της μπαταρίας. Όσο η μπαταρία φορτίζεται, θα μειώνεται το ρεύμα φόρτισης. Σε πλήρη φόρτιση, που θα γίνει μετά από μερικές ώρες, το ρεύμα φόρτισης σχεδόν θα μηδενίσει. Η μπαταρία σου είναι έτοιμη.
Βέβαια καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ορθόδοξο τρόπο φόρτισης, που είναι όπως είπαμε ο φορτιστής μπαταριών οξέος - μολύβδου, που υπάρχει σε όλα τα ηλεκτρολογία αυτοκινήτων.

----------


## chris_x

ναι πως θα ρυθμισω το ρευμα??αναλογα τι φορτιο θα βαλω στο τροφοδοτικο θα εχω και το συγκεκριμενο ρευμα ετσι δεν ειναι?το τροφοδοτικο που εχω  εχει 2 ποτενσιομετρα για να ρυθμιζω τη ταση,για το ρευμα τι γινετε??

----------


## gsmaster

Εφόσον το τροφοδοτικό έχει ρυθμιζόμενο περιορισμό ρεύματος και λειτουργεί κανονικά, η ρύθμιση του μέγιστου ρεύματος γίνεται ώς εξής.

- Αρχικά κλείνεις το ποτενσιόμετρο του ρεύματος.
- βραχυκυκλώνεις την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού με ένα Αμπερόμετρο.
- Ανεβάζεις σιγά σιγά τον περιορισμό και βλέπεις στο Αμπερόμετρο την τιμή του ρεύματος. Το αφήνεις στην τιμή που θέλεις.
- βγάζεις το Αμπερόμετρο και βάζεις την κατασκευή σου. Το μέγιστο ρεύμα δεν θα αξηθεί πάνω απο αυτό που του έχεις ρυθμίσει.

----------


## robotakias

> ναι πως θα ρυθμισω το ρευμα??αναλογα τι φορτιο θα βαλω στο τροφοδοτικο θα εχω και το συγκεκριμενο ρευμα ετσι δεν ειναι?το τροφοδοτικο που εχω  εχει 2 ποτενσιομετρα για να ρυθμιζω τη ταση,για το ρευμα τι γινετε??



Παίδες, δεν έχω καταλάβει..Και τα δύο ποτενσιόμετρα που μας λέει ο Χρήστος οτι έχει το τροφοδοτικό είναι για ρύθμιση της τάσης ή το ένα είναι για ρύθμιση της τάσης και το άλλο για ρύθμιση του ρεύματος?

----------


## gsmaster

Τα περισσότερα τροφοδοτικά έχουν ένα για την τάση και ένα για το ρεύμα. Υπάρχουν τροφοδοτικά που έχουν 2 για την τάση. Το ένα απο τα δυο είναι για ρύθμιση της τάσης σε όλο το εύρος ρύθμισης και το άλλο για μικρομετρική ρύθμιση.

----------


## robotakias

Οπότε σύμφωνα με το Χρήστο αφού και τα δύο ποτενσιόμετρα είναι για την τάση, τότε θα πρέπει να καθορίσει το ρεύμα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού για να φορτίσει τη μπαταρία με μια αντίσταση, σωστά? Το λέω αυτό επειδή δεν έχει ρύθμιση του ρεύματος μέσω ποτενσιομέτρου..Τι λέτε? Απλά να βάλει μια αντίσταση που να αντέχει την ισχύ.

----------


## chris_x

καλα τα λετε το τροφοδοτικο που εχω φτιαξει εχει 2 ποτενσιομετρα για να ρυθμιζω τη ταση.τι πρεπει να κανω για να καθορισω το ρευμα?????

----------


## chris_x

δηλαδη χρειαζομαι ενα ροοστατη?? συνδεδεμενο πως?? στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου

----------


## babisko

Δεν είναι τόσο απλά να βάλεις έναν ροοστάτη κλ.π. ώστε να ρυθμίζεις την ένταση του ρεύματος.
Το ρεύμα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού περνάει μέσα από μια αντίσταση (με τιμή κάτω από 1Ω, συνήθως 0,1 ή ακόμη και 0,05Ω) και δημιουργεί μια πτώση τάσης ανάλογη του ρεύματος εξόδου. Αυτή η τάση χρησιμεύει για την ρύθμιση της τιμής του ρεύματος εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, πρόκειται για μια αρκετά πιο πολύπλοκη σχεδίαση από την τοποθέτηση ενός μόνο ροοστάτη.
Με απλά λόγια, αν το τροφοδοτικό σου δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα εξόδου, δεν γίνεται.

----------


## Gant

Το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί παλιότερα:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...ghlight=#25967

Σύντομη περίληψη: Χρειάζεσαι μία πηγή τάσης 2.3 V για κάθε στοιχείο της μπαταρίας σου. Για μπαταρία 12V : 14.4V. O χρόνος δεν παίζει ρόλο. Η μπαταρία σου θα έχει φορτιστεί όταν το ρεύμα μειωθεί στο ελάχιστο.

----------


## nikoskourtis

> Εφόσον το τροφοδοτικό έχει ρυθμιζόμενο περιορισμό ρεύματος και λειτουργεί κανονικά, η ρύθμιση του μέγιστου ρεύματος γίνεται ώς εξής.
> 
> - Αρχικά κλείνεις το ποτενσιόμετρο του ρεύματος.
> - βραχυκυκλώνεις την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού με ένα Αμπερόμετρο.
> - Ανεβάζεις σιγά σιγά τον περιορισμό και βλέπεις στο Αμπερόμετρο την τιμή του ρεύματος. Το αφήνεις στην τιμή που θέλεις.
> - βγάζεις το Αμπερόμετρο και βάζεις την κατασκευή σου. Το μέγιστο ρεύμα δεν θα αξηθεί πάνω απο αυτό που του έχεις ρυθμίσει.




Gsmaster Καποιο λαθος κανεις. Για ξανασκεψου το. Αν βραχυκυκλωσεις το τροφοδοτικο με το αμπερομετρο μπορει να πιασει τα 0,6Α με μια ταση 1-2 V ομως οταν θα το συνδεσεις στη μπαταρια που ειναι 12V θα εχεις μηδενικο ρευμα.

Η λυση ειναι απλη. Θα συνδεσεις το αρνητικο του τροφοδοτικου στον αρνητικο πολο της μπαταριας. Το θετικο του τροφοδοτικου στον ενα ακροδεκτη του  αμπερομετρου και τον αλλο ακροδεκτη του αμπερομετρου στον θετικο της μπαταριας. Ανεβαζεις σιγα σιγα την ταση του τροφοδοτικου μεχρι το αμπερομετρο να δειξει 0,6 και το αφηνεις εκει για καμια 10ρια ωρες. Μη βγαλεις το αμπερομετρο αυτες τις 10 ωρες γιατι θα αυξηθει το ρευμα (εσωτερικη αντισταση αμπερομετρου). Αν χρησιμοποιησεις το κλασικο πολυμετρο, αφησε το στο κυκλωμα απλα κλεισε το διακοπτη του για να μην τελειωσει η μπαταριουλα του. 


Στην αρχη δε θελει απλως απεσταγμενο νερο η μπαταρια. Θελει συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα  οξεος και μετα συμπληρωση απεσταγμενου νερου, οχι σκετο απεσταγμενο.

Οι μπαταριες αυτες θελουν προσοχη σε 2-3 πραγματα για να σου κρατησουν αρκετα χρονια . 1) να μη μεινουν απο υγρα και 2) να μην πεσει πολυ η ταση  τους  3)να μη μενουν για καιρο αχρησιμοποιητες. Αν δηλαδη 1 φορα το μηνα το πηγαινεις μια βολτα δε θα σου χαλασει. Αν το αφησεις ολο το χειμωνα τοτε καθε χρονο θα θες μπαταρια.

----------


## babisko

@nikoskourtis

Έχει δίκο ο Γιάννης (gsmaster), αλλά εξαρτάται και από το τροφοδοτικό. Το δικό μου τροφοδοτικό (0-30V) π.χ. μειώνει την τάση εξόδου, ώστε να έχει στην έξοδό του την ένταση που έχει ρυθμιστεί. Επομένως στην περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος, η τάση εξόδου γίνεται μηδενική (ή σχεδόν μηδενική). Αν το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να δώσει τάση εξόδου 0V, τότε γίνεται. Αν όμως το τροφοδοτικό είναι από 1,5-30V π.χ., τότε δεν γίνεται γιατί το τροφοδοτικό δεν μπορεί να μηδενίσει την τάση εξόδου του. Αυτά όμως όλα στο θεωρητικό μέρος, γιατί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για μια μπαταρία να φορτιστεί με 0,7 ή 0,8Α που κανονικά πρέπει να φορτιστεί με 0,6Α. Και αυτό γιατί η βέλτιστη (αργή) φόρτιση μιας τέτοιας μπαταρίας είναι το 1/10 της χωρητικότητάς της, αλλά δεν θα καταστραφεί αμέσως αν φορτιστεί με μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα κάποια φορά. Μην ξεχνάμαι ότι οι επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγοι αυτοκινήτων, φορτίζουν τις μπαταρίες σε γρήγορο ρυθμό. Αλίμονο αν περίμεναν 10-12 ώρες για να φορτίσουν μια μπαταρία.

Στα άλλα συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ότι θέλει το συγκεκριμένο διάλυμα οξέος στην αρχή. Εγώ αναφερόμουν στο συμπλήρωμα των υγρών της μπαταρίας πριν και μετά την φόρτισή της και κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας της.
Να συμπληρώσω επίσης ότι αν η μπαταρία πρόκειται να μείνει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα αχρησιμοποίητη (όπως σωστά αναφέρεις στο παπάκι όλο τον χειμώνα), τότε καλό είναι να βγει από το παπάκι και να αποθηκευτεί σε ένα άλλο μέρος με όχι πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες (αποθήκη :Wink:  και να εκφορτίζεται και να φορτίζεται περιοδικά.

Φιλικά
Μπάμπης

----------


## nikoskourtis

Χίλια συγνωμη! Δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι μιλαει ο gsmaster για τροφοδοτικο με ρυθμιση περιορισμου ρευματος.

Η φορτιση πρεπει να ειναι οσο πιο αργη γινεται. Οι επαγγελματιες θα σου φορτισουν τη μπαταρια γρηγορα για να παρουν τα λεφτα γρηγοροτερα. Ποιος θα τον κατηγορησει οτι η μπαταρια  χαλασε σε 3 κι οχι σε 4 χρονια επειδη η αρχικη φορτιση εγινε πολυ γρηγορα; Αμα ειναι δικια σου αλλιως θα την προσεξεις. Βεβαια δε μιλαμε και για κανενα τρελο ποσό, αλλα δεν ειναι τεραστιος κοπος να περιμενεις μια μερα παραπανω για την μπαταρια.

Παντως βλακεια που το F1 απ οτι καταλαβα θελει μπαταρια για να παρει μπρος. Το grant του αδερφου μου το δουλευα 2 μηνες με βγαλμενη μπαταρια. Δεν ευκαιρουσα να παω να βαλω.

----------


## babisko

> Χίλια συγνωμη! ....



Έλα βρε συ! Δεν πειράζει, σε συγχωρούμε όλοι μας!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Έτσι παιδιά;  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

